# 00 Ford F250 Super Duty Fuse blowing



## bigboss1977 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have my warning light plugged into my cig outlet....When plowing the fuse blows every time. I believe it's a 10amp fuse. When I'm not plowing everything is fine.....only thing I can think of is with the plow operating it's using to much power and causing it to blow but I certainly don't know everything with auto electrical issues. 

Same thing happens when I use the second accessory cig outlet. 

It is a rotating warning mini bar would the light it self just require to much power? 

Could I put in a bigger fuse and be ok? 

Thanks


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

hard wire it from the battery with the proper gauge wire to a 20amp inline fuse to a switch to the light . then ground the light . very simple . take your time by doing it correctly .Solder & heat shrink splices , neatly tucking and hiding all wire .


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

At 12 volts, each 55w bulb draws 4.5 amps. Times 2 bulbs plus the rotator motors the light is drawing about 10 amps, so it should be no surprise it's blowing a 10 amp fuse. Upgrade the light to an LED, those rotators are power hogs.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

wizardsr;1544950 said:


> At 12 volts, each 55w bulb draws 4.5 amps. Times 2 bulbs plus the rotator motors the light is drawing about 10 amps, so it should be no surprise it's blowing a 10 amp fuse. Upgrade the light to an LED, those rotators are power hogs.


yup, try these 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Whelen-Vert...Parts_Accessories&hash=item460b3b2525&vxp=mtr

or

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Whelen-Resp..._Security_Fire_Protection&hash=item1c2ca12e1a


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

There could also be a short between the plug and the light causing it to blow the fuse.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

cig lighter is a 20 amp fuse change out the 10 if thats what it is


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

Did you tap the plow control power wire into the fuse panel...possibly into the same fuse that feeds the cig lighter?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Raymond S.;1545292 said:


> Did you tap the plow control power wire into the fuse panel...possibly into the same fuse that feeds the cig lighter?


Probably not, most of the time plow controllers are tapped into an ignition switched source, the lighter sockets on the superduties are on all the time.


----------



## quick decision (Dec 13, 2012)

Morrissey snow removal;1545283 said:


> cig lighter is a 20 amp fuse change out the 10 if thats what it is


Check your owners manual but my 99 f250 is a 20 amp fuse. I have had the same problem. Brought the light back and the new one seems to be fine.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Morrissey snow removal;1545283 said:


> cig lighter is a 20 amp fuse change out the 10 if thats what it is


yup.
check you owners manual, and you will find it has the wrong fuse in it. lighter and power points use either 20 or 25 amp fuses, not 10 amp.


----------

